
Drug-laced mice to be used to combat brown tree snake - curtis
http://www.guampdn.com/story/news/2017/07/30/drug-laced-mice-used-combat-brown-tree-snake/507382001/
======
Udik
Of course I went to the article thinking of snake-slaying mice made ferocious
by some psychoactive drug. Disappointed.

------
metaphor
Apparently nothing new[1]. Too bad Guam will never see this beautiful bird[2]
in the wild pretty much ever thanks to this snake. I suspect drops will be
constrained to military facilities on the island.

[1] [http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2013/02/22/172695707/...](http://www.npr.org/sections/thetwo-
way/2013/02/22/172695707/dead-mice-are-going-to-be-dropped-on-guam-from-
helicopters-really)

[2]
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mariana_fruit_dove](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mariana_fruit_dove)

------
mhb
How do the snakes cause power outages?

~~~
chillwaves
They die on power lines. The snakes are rather large.

> The longest recorded length of this species is one found on Guam measuring
> three metres (9.8 feet)

[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brown_tree_snake](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Brown_tree_snake)

